# Help with AOC Wide Screen monitor display



## ik001 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have recently purchased a AOC 2236SWA 21.5" LCD monitor and inadvertantly somehow lost the sharp, full screen picture. I have checked the manual but am confused with the OSD buttons as I do not find them user friendly. I cannot change the resolutions to 1920x1080 on my operating system settings (Windows 7 home premium) as this particular resolution is not in the list.
I have been in touch with the suppliers CCL at Bradford and the cannot help either. They suggested that there is a monitor reset procedure but it is not explained in the manual.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Resolution support is a byproduct of the video drivers and sometimes (to a lesser extent anyway), the monitor drivers.

Update/reinstall the video drivers. Install the monitor drivers, it should then be identified by name in Device Manager.

2236Swa AOC Monitor the Worldwide Leader in Display Manufacturing


----------

